# 2015 CAOAC Convention - IBC Show May 15-17, 2015



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Please join us for the 2015 CAOAC Convention featuring the International Betta Congress District Sanctioned Show
https://www.facebook.com/events/1528018130767138/



May 15th – 17th 2015 - Victoria Day Weekend.

Burlington Holiday Inn and Conference Centre

Speakers

Bob Fenner
Rachel O’Leary
Ken McKeighen
Gerald Griffin
Jae Hovius

Featuring:
38 class CAOAC Show
IBC Sanctioned Betta District 6 Show
Large auction of tropical fish & supplies
Vendor Show Room
Saturday Banquet
CAOAC Annual General Meeting Sunday morning

Pricing:

$79 full Convention Ticket (includes speakers and dinner)
$39 Speakers Only
$45 Banquet Only

Pre-register and purchase your tickets online with our PayPal option

Click here to book the hotel

New this year!! Win a Free Ticket

With every pre-registered and paid for ticket by March 14 (must be received or paid online by this date) your name will go in for a draw to be reimbursed your full ticket price. Draw to be held at the CAOAC General Meeting Sunday March 15, 2015. (Tickets won through raffle draws are excluded from this draw).

Now Available - Chance to Win a Ken McKeighen painting

Another way to win!! Register and reserve your hotel room by March 14 and be entered into a draw to win an 8x10 painting from Ken McKeighen. Must be at the convention to win. To check out his artwork, go here and click on the picture of the plane to scroll through and see some of his work.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's the artwork you could win.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well its closer than ACA, but the airfare is higher. Thanks for posting


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Hoping some people a little closer may want to make the journey and see what we're about. Thanks for allowing the post!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, Lisa! Where have YOU been?? Long time no see.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Been around! Just mainly sticking to only a few forums or I'd never have time to sleep. I'll post a speaker schedule soon. It just needs approval from the board.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you posted to aquadates.com?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

No I hadn't. Thanks for the link.


----------

